# Chautauqua fall trip



## Bleeding Minnow

Thinking about going up for a long weekend end of September. I am pretty familiar with the lake although I have only previously fished there in the spring. Anybody have any tips or advice for how the lake fishes in the fall? I have been reading some reports that the lake can be hit or miss for bass that time of year but the toothy fish may be more willing to cooperate. Looks like may be tough fishing due to possible lake turnover, potential algae bloom and/or dock removal. I only have the weekend of 9/23 open. Thanks!


----------



## Brahmabull71

Have been going up there perching for 18 years in the fall. We go usually the last two weekends in October because the algae bloom. Have gone in late September but with the warm winters, and rains the last couple years the blooms and weeds are terrible. I know there are some HUGE smallmouth as a group from Youngstown is always there where we stay at Bemus Point Lodge. They only keep them over 6lbs. I don't bass fish but We always hook several musky that eat our perch while reeling them in. Have landed several over 40" as that is the median size there.

Docks should still be in that early.


----------



## kingfisher72

The walleye fishing this year has been the best in recent memory. A lot of 15-16" fish around. If the lake hasn't turned over yet, check drop offs at the depth of the thermocline in the north end or suspended in the basin at about that depth (~30fow). After turnover, they'll be spread out in the basin from 30-40 fow on bottom. If the lake is in active turnover, look for green weeds. 

I don't think the south end turns over drastically. If there is a bad bloom or any bloom really and the weeds have died off, there is a good Aug/Sept bite in the basin on crankbaits with two or three colors of leadcore over 17-20 fow.


----------



## Brahmabull71

kingfisher72 said:


> The walleye fishing this year has been the best in recent memory. A lot of 15-16" fish around. If the lake hasn't turned over yet, check drop offs at the depth of the thermocline in the north end or suspended in the basin at about that depth (~30fow). After turnover, they'll be spread out in the basin from 30-40 fow on bottom. If the lake is in active turnover, look for green weeds.
> 
> I don't think the south end turns over drastically. If there is a bad bloom or any bloom really and the weeds have died off, there is a good Aug/Sept bite in the basin on crankbaits with two or three colors of leadcore over 17-20 fow.


What baits for Walleye are used?


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

Thanks guys. I was there in the spring (my 6th spring trip) and chased smallies most of that week. We spent one day trolling harnesses outside the weeds but only managed 2 eyes and a mess of perch that all went back. We are only going to have 2 days to fish at best for this quick fall trip and buddy really wants to do a fresh fry one day so will probably try to find some eyes and fall back on perch. I want to get in at least one good muskie troll and hoping we find some bass to play with as well.


----------



## kingfisher72

Jigging raps or jigging spoons along the deep weed edge or in the basin usually. The traditional hot baits with leadcore were always the hotntot or thinfin in realistic perch. I like the F11 rapala in firetiger too. The particular bait probably isn't important though. Sometimes the perch can get annoying. Usually by speeding up you'll miss them but still get walleye....2.5-3.5 mph.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

kingfisher72 said:


> Jigging raps or jigging spoons along the deep weed edge or in the basin usually. The traditional hot baits with leadcore were always the hotntot or thinfin in realistic perch. I like the F11 rapala in firetiger too. The particular bait probably isn't important though. Sometimes the perch can get annoying. Usually by speeding up you'll miss them but still get walleye....2.5-3.5 mph.


booked our cabin yesterday. i need to get that jigging rap technique down for both chautauqua and canada trips. #7s and #9s i imagine? for trolling are you generally opting for cranks over harnesses? im sure its nice to cover some water with cranks and avoid the bait snatchers. then maybe drop waypoints on active zones and come back with a jigging technique. problem is i haven't used leadcore before and am unsure of the associated learning curve. how about something that dives into that 17-20' range like flicker minnows or top 20s? i have some old lightning shads that will get down as well. i find the flickers and lightning shads a pain to keep tuned though.


----------



## kingfisher72

I don't usually mess with crawler harnesses here myself. Too many bait thieves. Plenty of people do and go with that if you're comfortable with it, though. 

Specifically for the south end.....during a bloom where the weeds start dying, the fish will slide out into the basin in large numbers. Traditionally this happens in late August/September down there. You will see perch schools and mark walleye belly to the bottom. The more active fish will be suspended but you usually don't mark them. It's mostly less than 17fow out there. Some days or years with a heavy bloom they're 5 feet down and flat lining shallow divers can work well. Other days they're mostly within 5 feet of the bottom. Any way your comfortable getting baits in front of the fish should work fine. I don't mean to imply leadcore is the only way. In the past, the go to was a crank behind an 8 ounce bottom bouncer. This would still catch plenty of fish even though it was directly under the boat and dragging bottom. I've never really jigged down there. It was mostly a trolling bite. The water is quite dirty when this bite is good. With minimal visibility a bright noisy crankbait always seemed to work best. 

In the north end, the fish are deeper usually 30 fow or more and easily found with electronics. You'll find areas with big schools of perch and there will be eyes around. Usually near those deep holes...Long Point, off Warner's bar, Bemus Ferry and the bell tower. Traditionally we trolled heavy three ways with cranks and caught the fish too. Keep in mind, early and late is usually best in the north end and midday is a waste of time for walleye. Best to fish for something else. The south end bloom bite was always best midday with the sun. 

Yes, the 7's and 9's are best for raps. Bladebaits and spoons work well too. I think location is more important than particular bait as long as the bait is firetiger or similar in color. Keep moving if you're not catching fish.

Feel free to PM me closer to the trip and I will give an up to date report if I can.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

Great stuff!!! Thx!!


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

kingfisher72 said:


> Specifically for the south end.....during a bloom where the weeds start dying, the fish will slide out into the basin in large numbers. Traditionally this happens in late August/September down there.


hogan's hut is reporting the algae is building up but has not yet affected the fishing. are the fish safe to eat during an active bloom? i have never kept a fish from this lake in 6 trips there but we would like to keep a couple of walleye or a few perch if we cant get the walleye to cooperate.


----------



## Brahmabull71

I am here now. Salmon fished Olcott Thursday, Niagra River this morning. It is absolutely the nastiest I've ever seen it but I don't usually come here this early. Couldn't catch one keeper perch. Going to try for Walleye in the morning. Caught a nice 8.6# in the Niagra River this morning.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

Brahmabull71 said:


> I am here now. Salmon fished Olcott Thursday, Niagra River this morning. It is absolutely the nastiest I've ever seen it but I don't usually come here this early. Couldn't catch one keeper perch. Going to try for Walleye in the morning. Caught a nice 8.6# in the Niagra River this morning.
> 
> View attachment 243693


Nice eye! Are you saying Chautauqua is real nasty or Niagara? Good luck!


----------



## Brahmabull71

Chautauqua. We left and didn't even fish today. Talked to two guys from PA that walleye fished all week and had two. Can't see the weed lines or anything. Their fish came on deep hole up north. Also talked to 2 Musky guys that trolled for five days without a hit.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

Brahmabull71 said:


> Chautauqua. We left and didn't even fish today. Talked to two guys from PA that walleye fished all week and had two. Can't see the weed lines or anything. Their fish came on deep hole up north. Also talked to 2 Musky guys that trolled for five days without a hit.


Damn! Well thx for report and I will hope it improves over the next month.


----------



## Decoy hound

Brahmabull71 said:


> I am here now. Salmon fished Olcott Thursday, Niagra River this morning. It is absolutely the nastiest I've ever seen it but I don't usually come here this early. Couldn't catch one keeper perch. Going to try for Walleye in the morning. Caught a nice 8.6# in the Niagra River this morning.
> 
> View attachment 243693


How was the fishing Thursday in Olcott?


----------



## Brahmabull71

I will post in Olcott thread so I don't hijack.


----------



## kingfisher72

I fished the north basin for an hour or so before dark tonight. It was the first I'd been out in two weeks or more. The water was much more cloudy with bloom than it had been. The water had a strong green tint to it. I caught four fish at about 25 feet on #7 rippin' raps. No luck with the jigging raps. I imagine the fish would have had trouble finding them with the way the water is. 

My dad trolled the south end yesterday for several hours with no bites. He said there were a number of other boats out and he didn't see any fish netted.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

kingfisher72 said:


> I fished the north basin for an hour or so before dark tonight. It was the first I'd been out in two weeks or more. The water was much more cloudy with bloom than it had been. The water had a strong green tint to it. I caught four fish at about 25 feet on #7 rippin' raps. No luck with the jigging raps. I imagine the fish would have had trouble finding them with the way the water is.
> 
> My dad trolled the south end yesterday for several hours with no bites. He said there were a number of other boats out and he didn't see any fish netted.


Nice job on the 4 eyes! I checked in with Pine Hill where we are staying next month and they said the cleaning house was active last week with a lot of walleye being brought in but yeah then mentioned how the bloom is spreading and how they needed some rain to help break it up. What kind of water temp were you reading yesterday?


----------



## kingfisher72

I honestly forgot to look. Upper 70's maybe?? I have not seen an 80 degree reading yet. I wouldn't worry about the bloom for your trip.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Looking for a ride to PI to visit family if anyone is planning to go up on the weekends of 9/23, 10/7, 10/21


----------



## Brahmabull71

Heading up Perching 10/25-29. I will report back.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

Brahmabull71 said:


> Heading up Perching 10/25-29. I will report back.


heading up a week from today. not liking the warm forecast.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

NewbreedFishing said:


> Looking for a ride to PI to visit family if anyone is planning to go up on the weekends of 9/23, 10/7, 10/21


newbreed we are heading up to chautauqua next weekend but we will have a full load so can't help you out. we are leaving thursday so may be it would not have worked out for you anyway.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Ahhhhh

Why are you not liking the steady warming forecast??




Bleeding Minnow said:


> newbreed we are heading up to chautauqua next weekend but we will have a full load so can't help you out. we are leaving thursday so may be it would not have worked out for you anyway.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

was hoping for cold weather to combat the algae bloom and get the smallies on the chew.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

This is the first thread ref: Chatauqua that i can remember seeing discussion on the fall algae curse. I've only fished there once-in spring. How long does it take for one of those blooms to dissipate?


----------



## Brahmabull71

NewbreedFishing said:


> This is the first thread ref: Chatauqua that i can remember seeing discussion on the fall algae curse. I've only fished there once-in spring. How long does it take for one of those blooms to dissipate?


Mitch, when I first started fishing there in late 90's, by the 2nd or 3rd week of September the bloom was mostly cleared out. Last year I made a couple trips. The first one in mid October, the Algae was still an issue. It actually snowed this first trip and we KILLED perch in 4.3 FOW. The last weekend of October there was only some bloom, warmer weather and we didn't catch as nice perch. Seems like later and later each year. Politics, I'm told by the locals, are ruining the fishing and local economy. I haven't caught 14-16" perch there in 7-8 years now. Real shame.

Smallmouth fishing was always really great when the bloom starts to come off and you can target the weed lines.


----------



## kingfisher72

14" yellow perch on Chautauqua??


----------



## Brahmabull71

Yep. 14-16"...largest I've seen out of there was 16.5" around 2003-2004. My uncle caught 3 over 16" in one weekend trip. The more terrible the weather the better the fishing. The key is the bait. Skip (at Hogun's Hut) carries medium shiners that are 3" long and we use a 3/0 turned hook and loop them tail first 3 times so they are head down. Up above 8-10" use a 3/8 oz rubber core sinker so that it gets down through the little ones and rests on bottom. Largest batch of perch we have ever caught was off the reed beds with sleet and snow coming down under a slip bobber (I'm shamed to admit) in 18" of water. Opposite seems to be true up here than Erie...big bait, big fish!

This used to be a hidden gem, but now it's 7-8" perch everywhere. They rival Western Basin Erie perch. Those footballs are no more to be had.

Best part now days is that IF it is calm enough, we will drive 45-50 minutes back to Conny and perch fish.

Pic from 10/18.


----------



## Tomr

Kingfisher72 haven't seen or herd from you in a while, this guy knows his stuff for sure! He's pointed me in the right direction plenty of times. I'll be up to Chautauqua as soon as you say the jiggin bite is on.


----------



## Brahmabull71

Also a great option this time of year is Barcelona Harbor where the river comes in. BIG smallmouth, Chromers and Lakers to be found! Thunderstick Jr's are deadly in 15-18' trolling the mouth.

This is November 3rd, 2015. Buddy caught 12 Lakers (8-15 lbs) and one Steelhead in 3.5 hours by himself. Of course I left the day before. He called me freaking out!

Before anyone starts B!tching...they were All released safely ALIVE.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

Driving back home now from a couple days at the lake. Fishing was tough. Figured it would be with 80+ temps and blue bird skies. Packed an extra case of beer to prepare for those conditions lol. Thursday I ended up skipping out on work so we had 2 hours on the lake to poke around and see what was going on before we unpacked. We fished for about an hour and put 3 eyes and 3 smallies in the boat on jerks up shallow. Eyes 14-18". Saw a pack of big smallies that I thought about all night. Friday morning was super foggy and didn't burn off until almost 10a but went hunting for that pack. Hit a few of them on topwater. 2 on 1st 2 casts which was nice. Biggest a little shy of 20" but such a football. Regrouped when sun got up high. Trolled reef runners deep in the north basin. Marked fish but no takers. Fished jigging raps in a deep hole up north but only 1 small perch. Regrouped and trolled hot n tots in the south basin. Marked tons of fish and was shocked no takers. Made our way back to our productive spot from the evening before and put 6 eyes and 6 smallies in the boat on jerks and topwater. Eyes 14-16". Also raised a 40ish muskie twice burning a weed-covered jerk back to the boat. Saturday morning was not as foggy north but a lot of boats out. Fished shallow for a little while and lost a pig smallie before searching for new water. I threw and trolled muskie baits without any action for much of the morning. Spent a chunk of that day back at the cabin working on the extra case of beer. Made our way back on the lake around 3 and slow trolled harnesses north and only found small perch. Hit our usual evening spot and I think the fish were finally onto us as we only boated 1 smallie and and a 12" perch. Also had another follow from a muskie so I chucked some big baits around but never saw it again. Weeds and snot still an issue most shallow areas north near long point. Some pretty nasty blooms near the long point as well. Water pretty green most places we fished. Lots of chopped up weeds floating in the north basin made trolling a pain. South basin in good shape from what I saw. Water about 66 degrees each morning and warming to nearly 76 by evening.


----------



## kingfisher72

Mind sharing that productive spot....lol  Sounds like it was a good trip despite those tough conditions. This weather sure is bizarre.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

kingfisher72 said:


> Mind sharing that productive spot....lol  Sounds like it was a good trip despite those tough conditions. This weather sure is bizarre.


You have mail!


----------



## Brahmabull71

Brahmabull71 said:


> Heading up Perching 10/25-29. I will report back.


Update:
The Lake is about two weeks behind schedule for perch and the water is down 1.5-2’. Visibility in the northern pool is 3-4’ and south Pool is 18”-2’ with algae still on. Some creeks and Channels were 5-6’ of visibility. Temps are 54-55 degrees...50 is the magic number. When they start spitting baby blue gills up that means the craws and bloodworms are burying in for the winter and the feedbag is starting. 

Better quality fish seem to still be out in 9-12’ and haven’t moved up yet in 3’ or less. There are 14 of us here in 4 boats fishing from Thursday to Sunday. Yesterday just three boats fished and my uncles boat by far in quality and quantity had the nicest fish taking 75. I had 18 and my buddy had 18. Today was a slow steady pick (about 50) and we found a nicer grade of fish that averaged a little over 10”. Key is medium shiners hooked head down...no I’m not kidding it absolutely makes a difference. Nicer fish were on bottom and bite was not overly aggressive. Other boats had 25/49 fish and smaller average size. In true Chautauqua fashion the wind was blowing today out of the South so options were limited. We had a big fry and ate like kings! Nice day with a bunch of great guys!


----------



## Brahmabull71

Woke up this morning to crappy, raining weather. Wind wasn’t blowing bad, so we decided to head out about 9:30. We only fished until 1:30 and only kept 10” and above fish...we had 32 when we ran out of bait and came in to watch game. My uncle had some 13’s and one 14” and came in with 18 nice fish. The bonus was around a 46” Musky that went over 25lbs caught on a perch with a Medium Light St. Croix Avid X with 20lb Power Pro. Fun half day of fishing!


----------



## Decoy hound

Nice fish, awesome pictures!!!


----------



## Brahmabull71

Thanks Bob! Really fun Lake. May come back up the 10th after chubby perch.


----------



## Rybar

We went to Chautauqua on Saturday, really nice lake and great fishing, weather did not cooperate but we had fun, thanks brahmabull71.


----------

